# Big Rock K9 in NC/Pedigree Opinion.



## Bridger2014 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hello all,

I am considering getting another puppy and Big Rock K9 in North Carolina has a new litter. First of all, has anyone every had a puppy from these folks on know someone who has?

Also, I know there are many folks on this forum that have far greater knowledge when it comes to pedigrees than I do so I would appreciate any thoughts on the pedigree link below. Would you purchase a puppy from this Sire and Dam?

Thanks so much for reading and any responses would be most appreciated.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/breeding.result?father=2245166&mother=705159


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Depends on your goals, experience and level of management. Lots of "names" in the pedigree....for my purposes, not my cup of tea even though many others will "ohhh" and "awhhhh" over it....Not wanting to start a holy war over why...don't like the line breeding personally.

Lee


----------



## Bridger2014 (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks for your response, Wolfstraum. Honestly, I don't have a ton of experience with GSDs. I currently have a male (West German) that is almost a year old. He has allot of play and ball drive, but definitely has an "off switch" when we are done playing. 

Would you mind going into a bit more detail? Based on the the little that I mentioned, do you think a pup from this litter may be too much for a relative novice to handle? Please feel free PM me as well if that works better. I appreciate any insight from you and other people on this forum that have more experience that I.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

You could get some very reactive dogs, i like the dam line, the sire line will bring you a lot of drive. Good active aggression from dam line. I don't know if I would recommend a pup from this breeding to a novice.....but I would take one if I could pick the right pup.


----------



## Espo4442 (Nov 1, 2012)

May be more drive than nerve here.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Please pay close attention to the hip rating on the female. Ask to see proof of any claims made by the breeder. There is nothing listed on the database and I could not find anything on OFA.


----------



## Bridger2014 (Jul 3, 2014)

Thank you all for the advice. I am still in contact with the breeder and will see if they think they have a dog that might be a good fit for me. 

Rob, I will definitely insure that Dam has OFA certs.


----------



## pascha1 (Mar 23, 2015)

Not all people on this forum giving advice are qualified or have creditable information.
All breeding dogs at Big Rock K9 have OFA certified good hips and OFA normal elbows or better.
Big Rock K9 will gladly provide any certificates or answer any questions truthfully (it is not in our best interest to lie).
Sometimes you have to research the ones giving the advice to find out what makes them, or if they are a creditable reference.
Their are some on here very qualified and some who do minimal training and have a couple fair dogs that like to TALK.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I don't disagree with you Pascha!


----------

